# Let's talk about shed hunting



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

How many on here actually shed hunt? I usually go a couple times a year but I'm hoping to get out more this year. How soon do you start hitting the hills find them and when was the earliest time of year you found one? In the past I've started late (April) and that's probably why I haven't found very many. Oh ya, do you target deer or elk? I usually just go after deer.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> How many on here actually shed hunt? I usually go a couple times a year but I'm hoping to get out more this year. How soon do you start hitting the hills find them and when was the earliest time of year you found one? In the past I've started late (April) and that's probably why I haven't found very many. Oh ya, do you target deer or elk? I usually just go after deer.


Shed gathering is for nerds. Lol j/k I don't know why people call it hunting. I usually am walking around scouting areas and animals during the spring if I find one cool it goes in the yard as yard art. Never understood the getting all geeked out over it part. But to each there own. JUST DO NOT HARASS THE ANIMALS OR TRESPASS ON PRIVATE PROPERTY while doing so. my neighbor who has a walk in access area is thinking about shutting it down cuz of the shed geeks and their disrespect of the land i.e harassment and wheelers


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I've never picked up a shed in my life. I would like to find a brown set from a mature bull one day to use as an office decoration, but that will be difficult with how often (never) I go out now. 

While I have never done it, I don't get why so many people think it is such a stupid activity. Antlers are cool. Hiking in the hills is cool. Getting out and enjoying the mountains, scenery, and wildlife after a long winter is cool. Put it all together, shed hunting seems like it could be pretty fun. 

And for those that are hard core and get a lot of antlers...there is pretty decent money to be had in it as well. Maybe all of us that don't do it are the real fools?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I am the same as Hazmat. I get out in the spring a lot but mainly just to ride and scout areas. I am aware its a good time to find an antler or two so I keep my eyes peeled but it isn't my main focus. If I find one great if not whatever. 

I did go out one time a few years back and focus primarily on finding sheds and it just wasn't for me. So many things (sticks and branches) look like an antler I found it somewhat frustrating. Did find one pretty nice deer antler though.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

This is exactly what are deer herds need. To be pushed around and from their wintering areas, expending what little of their valuable fat reserves are left at the end of the winter.
Shed hunting has become as much if not more competitive than killing the actual animal it seems. 
My apologies to the OP but it gets old seeing and hearing about these animals being pushed all over.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a lot of money to be make if you can pick up enough of them. 

I have never actually hunted for them in the spring but if I see one I'll pick it up and haul it back to the truck. I did hunt one side of a buck deer one time after I found the other side while hunting bison down on the Henry Mountains, that buck was huge but I never did find the mate.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

For someone who has never really shed hunted.... How exactly is there money in it? Where would someone sell them and who would buy them?


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

bekins24 said:


> For someone who has never really shed hunted.... How exactly is there money in it? Where would someone sell them and who would buy them?


People purchase the sheds for decoration or anything to do with antlers (ie. knife handles, etc). There are companies that will purchase them, and last I heard the price was around $12 a pound. I know in Jackson every spring, they have the shed hunt and then an auction. Big matching sets go for a lot of money. But I think most people who shed hunt do it as an excuse to get out in the hills.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Idratherbehunting said:


> People purchase the sheds for decoration or anything to do with antlers (ie. knife handles, etc). There are companies that will purchase them, and last I heard the price was around $12 a pound. I know in Jackson every spring, they have the shed hunt and then an auction. Big matching sets go for a lot of money. But I think most people who shed hunt do it as an excuse to get out in the hills.


That makes sense. I guess if you're going to get out and find them anyway you might as well get paid for it. I had a buddy this last year who made his Christmas tree out of the sheds he has found. Turned out pretty cool


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bekins24 said:


> That makes sense. I guess if you're going to get out and find them anyway you might as well get paid for it. I had a buddy this last year who made his Christmas tree out of the sheds he has found. Turned out pretty cool


Hey, was that guy from Heber City?

.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> Hey, was that guy from Heber City?
> 
> .


Nah he lives in Eagle Mountain


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I know guys that just seem to have the knack for finding them. I don't have it. The few times I've gone out specifically shed hunting I've felt like I'm looking for a needle in a haystack and find it frustrating.

If I come across one while out and about for other purposes I'll throw it in the pack.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been watching some pretty good stuff this winter...:!:...
Deer and elk both..

Got a group of bulls found on the Manti with a STUD bull...
I'll probably keep an eye on him, saw them again yesterday. Got the spot'in scope on him.
He's worth picking up........

And how early?
Already picked up moose sheds, most of them are off already.
Saw a deer missing an antler Monday.
Elk, The big ones will start dropping in a month.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Took the course just in case I find any hunting turkeys and bunnies, but won't go just looking for sheds.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Goofy, you're saying that deer have already started?? Also, just a reminder for those that do shed hunt. If you want to gather them from Feb 1st to April 15th you will need to take the course that the DWR has.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> Goofy, you're saying that deer have already started?? Also, just a reminder for those that do shed hunt. If you want to gather them from Feb 1st to April 15th you will need to take the course that the DWR has.


I saw a buck 2 days ago missing one side, didn't appear to be broken from
fighting. looked like a clean drop.................
I know it's early, but I've seen it happen before in January with deer.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Earliest I've seen a drop was Christmas Eve, out near where Micron is located today.


-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Seen a couple with one side gone this week.

I just wish that they would not chase them around. Have seen a pick-up one day, and a 4 wheeler another, literally chasing them in the last couple of years. 
A year like this with cold and snow they do not need any extra stress from people looking for antlers.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

People make is sound like there are massive parades skowering the hills, like a pitchfork mob. Meanwhile others are blasting around on dune quads trying to rip antlers off animals heads. When a shed is seen, they race to them like easter egg hunts, and large fights begin. Every year shed hunters sacrifice humans to the antler god.

When the shed's fall, winter fate is typically decided. And many deer are in place's not accessible by vehicle. If you want to be upset, be upset about the late season cow hunts where pregnant cows are flock-shot at and chased around in the December and January snow, with fetus the size of pups in them. If any of you ever get to go to a cwmu on the spring and see the cows that died from bad shots, heck some probably from stress and heart failure. You think I am joking, I know a couple around wintering grounds that report up to 20 cows that died from bad shots.

And I don't even look for em lol. Just a funny assumption.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I completely agree on the issue of the late cow hunts. Chasing them clear into late Jan is a joke. 
Like it or not, the dropped antler thing is out of control. I know several people who spend tons of time following around a certain bull or buck waiting for the horns to fall. All about the cash..........


----------



## Copperton Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

In the last three days two different bucks have been walking around town lopsided. Each of them has dropped a side in the last five days. Seems little earlier than normal, but each buck is different. Their buddies could still be packing a couple of months from now.


----------



## chuvak (Dec 26, 2014)

To answer your question, I think that April is about the time to start going. As has been stressed before, the deer really don't need another person out there pushing them around. Give them a few months. Also, while you'll hear about a few bucks losing their antlers now (January) most won't begin to lose them for at least another month. Invest in a spotting scope and watch the deer from a distance. If you see a lot of bucks or a cool buck, then wait for them to shed and go after them! 

One last thing, don't think that just because you go later means you won't pick anything up. I've picked up a few decently big white/chalk sheds sitting in the wide open on public ground.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Saw 2 bull moose together this morning, Both of them had dropped both sides...

As for 'stressing' wildlife,
I'm on the mountain every day.
Ran lions all winter, every day, every year for SOOOOOOO many years I cant count.
As long as you avoid , and work around the hoofed four leg'rs, it's really NOT a problem.


----------



## sneakyhunter87 (Dec 23, 2010)

*wanted to try finding some sheds this year too*

I thought it would be a good hobby to try this year with my son, always looking for new ways to get my kids into the outdoors. Hopefully shoot some rabbits and find a couple sheds. I was wondering what elevation do guys find sheds? I've heard of guys using snow shoes but also see plenty of animals down low in the valley.


----------



## chuvak (Dec 26, 2014)

Saw 13 bucks tonight. One had shed both antlers and one only had one antler. The rest still packing both sides. Give it another month and be sure to get your shed hunting permit (or whatever it's called) if you want to pick up sheds before mid April.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I seen a ton of bucks yesterday while working on some private property ALL OF THEM still had both sides. A couple were very heavy big 4 points. To all of you Gung ho shed hunters I say wait a good while let them recooperate from this last storm. 

This past weekend I seen guys out snow shoes and all. following a nice sized herd of deer putting alot of unnecessary stress on them . To all you shed gatherers out there be patient and respect the wildlife.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

It's on!

Been watching quite a few bulls all winter,
Saw this guy two days ago still pack'in both sides,,,,,,....
Took this picture today!

Guess were I'll be tomorrow ....8)......


----------



## sneakyhunter87 (Dec 23, 2010)

We didn't find the mother load but we found a couple sheds on Friday.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Saw a moose paddle some kids picked up Friday,
On the Manti unit.


----------

